# Car does not have enough power to climb ant hill.



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Well this has been lingering for 2 months and getting worse by the day.
my 1996 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera 4 Cyl, just has no power, have a heck of time getting enough power to it to climb the ramps.

Doing OBD test with scanner hook to PC outside, these codes came back:

P0122
P0134
P0140
P0113
P1870
P1520

Autozone did a test on their scanner prior to this and got a P0301, which I trusted none of it.

It aint misfiring, changed the Throttle Control sensor and Air Manifold intake sensor, checked spark plugs and its wires and are good, changed fuel filter and nothing changed.

after doing this, I believe the problem has actually gotten WORSE.

P1870 and P1520 are 2 codes that have popped up for the last 2-3 years and doubt it have any problem.

Using the OBD scanner and the program, it seemed like everything was good, except Fuel had closed loop (whatever that means), Timing seemed good, RPM was good, Manifold pressure checked out good.

Stumped to what the heck it is.

The car when pushing the gas pedal, just has no power going down the highway, I have to turn the AC off to gain enough power to go past 30MPH, its not like this all the time, but its getting that way. The car shakes, and it shakes bad when you let up on the acceleration, not to mention the cars temperature gauge ( if its reading right) gets warmer than normal (about the quarter mark).


Any clues?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Have you looked under the car at the catalytic converter to see if it's glowing when the car is acting so bad?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Midnight Tech said:


> Have you looked under the car at the catalytic converter to see if it's glowing when the car is acting so bad?


Cut the Catalytic Converter out and piped it in.

I thought that was the problem myself at one point.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Methinks bad torque converter.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Even with no shavings in Transmission pan?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Realbullet


Codes P1520, P1870 are transmission codes. P1870 is a reference to the TCC switch (Torque Converter Clutch) if the switch doesn't work the transmission will not transfer power to the wheels. Replace the TCC switch.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

could be the timing chain


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

its crossed my mind the way it shakes, but I dont know, ODB scanner read it as being fine, it was going between 10.5 and 13.5 degree mark.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

"except Fuel had closed loop (whatever that means)"

When the system is in closed loop it means that it is not being controlled by the computer in the way that it should be.

Generally it will be in closed loop under one of 2 conditions.
Either the engine is not up to normal operating temperature or there is a input not being received or is incorrect going to the computer.
The computer uses all inputs that it gets and computes the optimum air fuel mixture. If an input is missing or incorrect it is unable to do that and enter the closed loop mode which is a default mode designed to only allow the car to run so that it doesnt leave you on the side of the road.

Without knowing the codes I will ask if you have ever changed the oxygen sensor in the exhaust manifold?
It is one of the inputs that the computer needs as it measures the exhaust to determine whether it is running lean or rich and the computer will use this info to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Pat, closed loop is under full computer control - open loop is during warmup or other "abnormal" conditions.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Midnight Tech said:


> Pat, closed loop is under full computer control - open loop is during warmup or other "abnormal" conditions.


Yup when cold (open loop) the computer sets default setting for all components


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

where would the TCC be located at? by taking off transmission pan?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The TCC switch would be inside the side pan of the transmission.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

These codes are never right, my opinion on it, all scanners tend to read different crap.

I took the car to Ammoco, problem was Brake Calipers.

This was causing the shaking and issues with picking up speed.

Calipers were locked and not disengaging, upon changing them and brakes, it fixed the problem for about 2 weeks. Its now acting like the problem is trying to come back again, should I be looking at the Brake Power Booster?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Did they replace the brake hoses?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I did the job myself after they diagnosed it, didnt replace brake hoses, just brakes and calipers.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

were you getting like 2 miles per gallon?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

speedster123 said:


> were you getting like 2 miles per gallon?


not that bad, gas mileage has seem to of went down but I could be wrong about it and exaggerating it.

It does seem to burn alot at times, other times its fine, its hard for me to tell though because the gas needle never stays in 1 place.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Real_Bullet
no it will not be the brake booster ... it could be the rod in the booster that engages the master cyl """ to long and forcing the master cyl to have pressure on it ... this you can tell if you know what you feeling for by pushing brake pedal with your hand and feel for that little free play

I have never heard of brakes causing a shaking issue now a jerking front to back YES but side to side shacking NOPE .... the only thing close to shacking would be the rotors out of round


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Just got done replacing both front calipers on an E350. When a caliper seizes you are in for one wild ride....the friction heats the rotor to a point where it distorts and causes severe vibration. Sometimes you don't even have to hit the brakes....just hit a certain speed and the vibration will start. 

Did you apply a thin layer of grease to the slide rails?? Clean and lubricate the caliper pins?? Unless you purchased semi-loaded calipers there is more to do than just change out the parts.


----------

